# Recipes for cakes, "sweets" and other weekend food



## elm00 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi! I wonder how you guys do when you have guests or want to have a nice dinner with a cake afterwards? Are there any "sweets" that you can eat and would you like to share a recipe?? Otherwise where do you find those kind of recipes, I'll have guests this weekend, and would really like to bake something that we all can enjoy...Thanks!!


----------



## cade1988 (Jun 11, 2012)

elm00 said:


> Hi! I wonder how you guys do when you have guests or want to have a nice dinner with a cake afterwards? Are there any "sweets" that you can eat and would you like to share a recipe?? Otherwise where do you find those kind of recipes, I'll have guests this weekend, and would really like to bake something that we all can enjoy...Thanks!!


Anzac biscuits with gluten free flour r good, taste the same to me


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Be careful with the gluten-free flours as some of them contain bean flours which can trigger flare-ups and gas, so read the labels. Ingredients such as rice flour, corn flour, tapioca and potato starch/flour should all be ok.I often buy a gluten-free cake mix and add extra oil and a touch of vanilla. Another option is a gluten-free baking mix (such as a pancake/baking mix) which works good for making a coffee cake with cinnamon and nuts or fruit.And one of my favorites are plain almond-meal cookies which I make with added sugar and coconut oil. This also makes a nice pie crust.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

For puddings, soak Chia seeds overnight in Almond milk with a little maple syrup and cinnamon.


----------

